# Hamilton-Ricoh Plumage



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

The box design was borrowed from the similar Hamilton one but with some different plastic moulding and printing on the inside. The outside of the box is finished with a kind of blue pearlescence over the white base.




























The watch in the box is the first and most common Hamilton-Ricoh model, the E1001. It was produced in both Steel and Gold Plate, with quite a few different dial designs and was available with either a bracelet or with a leather strap. The watch in the box is shown with the first bracelet version which correctly has an unbranded clasp (...I've seen enough of these straps to confirm that.)



















Also introduced around the same time were the E1002 which looked a bit like a Hamilton Sea-Lectric II and was gold plate only (although the cases were produced with both smooth and textured fronts), and the E1003 which is only seen in Steel but with either a flat polished or jagged sparkly bezel ring.

The E1003 was sold with the same bracelets as the E1001, either the first or second version shown side to side below. The closures are of a different design but both are marked "Hamilton-Ricoh". The clasp on the second version also correctly has an "H" logo -




























And the leather strap. I've only seen it on E1001 watches but then I've only seen a couple as they don't survive the years like the metal bracelets. It is an unstitched padded design, reasonably good quality for 1960s production. It is marked "Hamiton-Ricoh" on the inside of the long half and has a branded white metal buckle. Advertising material appears to show lizard skin straps on these watches but I've only ever actually seen these padded leather ones -



















If you want basic background on the Hamilton-Ricoh thing here is the go-to http://electric-watches.co.uk/makers/hamilton/hamilton-ricoh/ , they were of course based on the Hamilton Electric watches.

There were some other Hamilton-Ricoh models including a Hamilton-Ricoh ELECTRA women's model (it used the same 555E movement but the case and crystal were crafted in such a way as to work with a small ladies dial). Hamilton Electric fans might bemoan the conservative designs of the Hamilton-Ricohs compared to the wacky Hamilton designs, but there was also the E1014 which is the only Hamilton-Ricoh that I know of with Lume, pictured here with a recently acquired Hamilton Victor 500, just to prove that I'm not a complete Hamilton Electric philistine.



















(Its a long post, if you've got a comment of question, you don't need to copy the whole page of pictures into your reply.... Please.... Thank You.)


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for the very informative write up


----------



## Mahdil Khatib (Sep 27, 2016)

I always appreciate posts like this because we can have lots of information and knowledge through these posts. Keep sharing stuff like this. Very much appreciated.


----------

